# Any tools for IT admin and Network?



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone suggest best free tools? and Paid. dont put it in same list please.

Thank You


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You're going to need to be more specific and provide additional details if you want a proper response.


----------



## llrzall (Nov 16, 2012)

example :
- to monitor network such as wireshark, colasoftcapsa.
- to see ip whether are using or not such as angry ip.
something like that. to make you job easier. if u know. please share with us what tools and software that make you task easier or software that very useful for admin.

Thank You


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A quick google should provide you with some ideas, for instance The Top 20 Free Network Monitoring and Analysis Tools for Sys Admins


----------



## arjaytech (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks for the link,


----------



## Jade Roberts (Mar 21, 2016)

joeten said:


> A quick google should provide you with some ideas, for instance The Top 20 Free Network Monitoring and Analysis Tools for Sys Admins


 Have you used any of those tools yourself?


----------



## Jade Roberts (Mar 21, 2016)

what would you recommend?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a very old thread, so things may have moved on since my last post. If you need help 
Please make a thread of your own with your specific issue mentioned thank you.


----------



## victoriano (Oct 19, 2016)

Choosing the right network monitoring tool should be a task of several months....understanding your IT computing is basic to choose one solution.

About recommendations? mmmm it depends on your requirements. Nagios, Zabbix, PRTG can be good choice. Pandora FMS and Solarwinds if your requirements are broader and you manage a complex IT infraestructure.

In case you need updated information, here you can find a more detailed article with more network monitoring tools.

https://blog.pandorafms.org/network-monitoring-tools/


I think you should check something updated.
Hope it helps
Victor


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Oddly enough I still use both Wireshark and Angry IP scanner.


----------



## victoriano (Oct 19, 2016)

As long as you get what you want Wireshark is fine. However, dashboards and multiple propose is missed in that solution. 
Thanks for your answer!


----------

